# Mignon fault



## Notbeanbefore (Apr 11, 2014)

Not a good start to the Bank Holiday went to grind up my first shot of the day and my Mignon decided not to work. I cleaned it out and ran it without beans for a second but it seems to labour, put beans back in and nothing, burrs not turning and motor just buzzing. Not good methinks. It is only about 6 weeks old too.

Anyone else had problems with theirs?

I was really pleased with it until now.

Jim


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Is there a very slight rotation on the burrs and the motor humming ?


----------



## Notbeanbefore (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes the burrs will try to turn and will do when no beans are in the feeder but as soon as beans are in the grinder it just hums and doesn't turn.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

The start capacitor has failed! I am affraid . The good news it's an easy fix. Is it still under guarantee ?


----------



## Notbeanbefore (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes it is only 6 weeks old. I got it from Bella Barista so have mailed them this morning but no one there until tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Notbeanbefore said:


> Yes it is only 6 weeks old. I got it from Bella Barista so have mailed them this morning but no one there until tomorrow for sure.


thats a good thing BB has gained a very good reputation for after sales support. So I am confident they will get you up and running ASAP.


----------



## Notbeanbefore (Apr 11, 2014)

I have heard from Claudette already on a Bank Holiday too. She suggested checking the exit hole as when using fresh oily beans it can choke up. I did clean the burrs previously but this time checked the exit and it was choked solid, can't believe how much coffee was in there. Anyway cleaned out and all seems OK, nice cup of Jailbreak as I am writing this. Lesson learned to make sure I clean this out regularly.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It sounds like you are grinding a little too fine. The smaller burrs do not handle the darker oily beans as well, so you could back off the hrind slightly and try tamping a little harder to balance things out


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Top marks for BB and on a bank holiday too, A+ for claudette, C- for Thecatlinux and must try harder.

great you are back up and drinking coffee and thats the main thing.

(in my defence it's quite hard to assess something when you're not there , and when a start capacitor fails the symptoms can be humming motor and a slight rotation of the output shaft)

In hindsight I should have asked you to spin the burrs (output shaft) first to make sure the motor was free running.

will think first before handing out advice .

once again top marks For Bella Barista


----------



## Notbeanbefore (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey no problem Thecatlinux I appreciate your help and unless you actually see the problem it is difficult to tell exactly.

Have backed off the grind a bit but will just make sure I check the exit more regularly.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

As I said before hats off to Bella barista , good customer service and support is hard to come by now days . Glad to see they are on the ball. And at least you're back up and running with only a minor hiccup, thats the main thing.


----------

